
Evernote + Eye-Fi = Instant Photographic Memory - raju
http://blog.evernote.com/2008/12/10/evernote-teams-up-with-eye-fi/
======
LogicHoleFlaw
Wait, there's such a thing as an SD card with _built in wi-fi_ that can
automatically upload to the web? O_o

That's totally awesome.

I love living in the future.

~~~
dmix
Costs $79-$129, the cost/benefit ratio isn't there yet, but its still a great
idea.

~~~
Ziv
Actually, for most people (don't forget that the bay area isn't the normal
world) -- the cost/benefit ratio is definitely there. Just read the reviews,
from all the top reviewers. People know how to upload photos to their
computer. It's not rocket science. But they don't do it because it's a chore
and take a lot of activation energy. So like any other chore out there -- they
end up putting it off.

With the Eye-Fi Card, all you do is get in range of wi-fi, turn the camera on,
and the photos will go to your computer and to any of 25+ sites. It'll also
tweet on your behalf, and embed geo-location information into the EXIF header.

------
shaunxcode
How easy is it to integrate with eye-fi as a partner site? They seem to have
quite a few partners. I wonder if anyone from their company reads hn?

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
I'd like to push to Dropbox personally. Then everything gets pushed to all my
dropbox clients automatically.

~~~
Ziv
Awesome. We believe that images should live in the cloud because it's MUCH
more secure than having your photos just at home. Dropbox can become an Eye-Fi
destination if they want to. Just email me at gillat AT yahoo DOT com

------
nirmal
One thing I wish I could do with Eye-Fi cards is push images to the card. I
think this in combination with CHDK[0] could allow me to create Mobiphos[1] to
real cameras.

[0]: <http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK>

[1]: <http://nirmalpatel.com/research.html#mobiphos>

------
TrevorJ
I Haven't had much luck with the OCR in Evernote but hopefully someday it will
become useful.

~~~
jdunck
Really? I've seen it do some pretty impressive things. You have some examples
of what didn't work? It might help them improve it. It's one of their core
capabilities, of course.

------
bprater
How does Eye-Fi "know" to send to Evernote? It seems like software would have
to be installed on a local computer unless they've jammed a processor into
this thing, too.

~~~
Shamiq
It looks like it's software on the Eye-Fi.

From the Eye-Fi site: "Once you take the photo, it’s wirelessly sent to
Evernote, where Evernote processes it and makes the text searchable."

~~~
nihilocrat
A little too much vendor tie-in for my tastes. I wonder if you can configure
it to upload the pictures to wherever the hell you feel like.

~~~
bockris
You can pick a wide variety of online photo sharing apps or it can upload to a
directory on your PC. (I assume an open share.) <http://www.eye.fi/overview/>

I've looked into this before but it was always a bit too expensive for just a
card and some newer cameras have a similar feature so I'm waiting until we
upgrade our camera.

~~~
Ziv
During Q4, there are huge promos. Costco.com, for example, has the 4GB Share
for $79 and you don't even have to be a costco member to check out (online).
BUY.com and Amazon have the 2GB cards for around $50-$60. We also sell
directly to consumer, and don't charge S&H (and I realize that there cheaper
places to buy the cards online).

In terms of brick & mortar stores, check out our site. We sell at Apple
stores, Best Buy, Circuit City, Fry's, Wolf/Ritz, etc...

Thx

------
PieSquared
This reminds me of the Livescribe smartpens. As someone in this thread already
said... these things really make me feel like I am living in the future.

------
jodrellblank
What if you don't want your every photo sent to evernote?

I guess the eye-fi has no customisation without a PC, so you'd probably need
to keep switching SD cards. Ugh.

~~~
Ziv
The way that the Eye-Fi card works, today, is that every photo that's taken is
uploaded to the destination. You can keep switching destinations, online,
whenever you want.

------
yters
Is there also a voice recognition service this can be tied into?

------
paul9290
Is Picwing working with EyE-Fi? They should!

~~~
Ziv
They can become a destination ;-)

